# New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)

I wonder why there is little to no attention to these?









SBGK009
















SBGH269


----------



## jagwap (Mar 29, 2011)

As I said on a thread below, I am serioisly interested in that SBGK009. But it doesn't appear online like the rest of its range. I'm worried it is an obscure special release for a market out of reach...


----------



## KILOFINAL7 (Sep 6, 2018)

The SBGK009 is very nice


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm interested in the SBGK009 as well, mostly for that bracelet... could it be that GS has finally improved their bracelet?! One can hope.

Other than that, the most interesting GS at Basel was the SBGY003 manual-winding spring drive in steel.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Too bad they did not get more "press" as they are much nicer than some of the other models they rolled out last week, IMHO.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

This video covers both the SBGK007 (white dial) and SBGk009 (black dial). The video say these are normal production version of the limited edition watches that came out last month.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Actually like the ceramic model. Is it still huge ?


----------



## fericirea (Jan 9, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Actually like the ceramic model. Is it still huge ?


Undoubtedly yes.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

That sbgh269 looks pretty nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

dayandnight said:


> That sbgh269 looks pretty nice


I think so, too. I hope the local shop gets it in stock.


----------



## jagwap (Mar 29, 2011)

aalin13 said:


> This video covers both the SBGK007 (white dial) and SBGk009 (black dial). The video say these are normal production version of the limited edition watches that came out last month.


I hope this is accurate, but as they describe the SBGK009 as Spring Drive on the website, it may not be. It is automatic, if it the same as the others in the range.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

jagwap said:


> I hope this is accurate, but as they describe the SBGK009 as Spring Drive on hte website, it may not be, It is auto matic , if it the same as the others in the range.


You are right, it is not a SD, but a mechanical. Still, Seiko releasing white dial and black dial version of coloured dial as regular production models seems to be quite plausible to me.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

aalin13 said:


> You are right, it is not a SD, but a mechanical. Still, Seiko releasing white dial and black dial version of coloured dial as regular production models seems to be quite plausible to me.


What makes you think it's mechanical?

EDIT: nvm, the limited edition is mechanical hah


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Anxiously awaiting SBGK005, nice to have another hand wind . . .


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

drhr said:


> Anxiously awaiting SBGK005, nice to have another hand wind . . .


Good call the blue is really nice . Did you order one ?


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Covenant said:


> I'm interested in the SBGK009 as well, mostly for that bracelet... could it be that GS has finally improved their bracelet?! One can hope.
> 
> Other than that, the most interesting GS at Basel was the SBGY003 manual-winding spring drive in steel.


Exactly this, I am interested with this bracelet too, other GS bracelet looks outdated.
Hoping SBGK009 bracelet can fit SBGK005


----------



## vintagehartmann (Apr 28, 2013)

So apparently these are models that are supposed to be released this summer, and that website who leaked these photos have taken down the photos and videos.

I'm excited for the SBGK009G though!


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

jagwap said:


> I hope this is accurate, but as they describe the SBGK009 as Spring Drive on the website, it may not be. It is automatic, if it the same as the others in the range.


It's a manual wind, not auto. The new "slim" 9S63.


----------



## jagwap (Mar 29, 2011)

vintagehartmann said:


> So apparently these are models that are supposed to be released this summer, and that website who leaked these photos have taken down the photos and videos.
> 
> I'm excited for the SBGK009G though!


Interesting. It seems we got a possible leak. I think I will hang on for the same one. Hopefully not a long wait.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

*New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*

Summer release means more time build up on those watch funds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

drhr said:


> Anxiously awaiting SBGK005, nice to have another hand wind . . .


Me too. Just placed my deposit for one yesterday and expecting it at the end of the month, beginning of next. Isn't it nice to see watches announced and be able to buy them just a couple of months later?


----------



## YMII (Aug 31, 2017)

Does anyone have any information about this ceramic-titanium chronograph? I guess it's some boutique edition from Asia, but I can not find any information about it.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Good call the blue is really nice . Did you order one ?


I did indeed, hoping for it to show up real soon!!!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

kepa said:


> Me too. Just placed my deposit for one yesterday and expecting it at the end of the month, beginning of next. *Isn't it nice to see watches announced and be able to buy them just a couple of months later?*


Yesssirrrr, I'm with you on that!!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

drhr said:


> I did indeed, hoping for it to show up real soon!!!


Nice can't wait to see pics


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

If the sbgh269 isn't an LE, i'm saving up starting today. That's stunner, what movement is in there?

Edit - automatic. Kinda disappointed and kinda excited that the price might be reasonable.


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

That chrono is amazing.


----------



## YMII (Aug 31, 2017)

Does anyone have information about the blue ceramic-titanium chronograph?


----------



## Hardaway (Jun 21, 2017)

LOVE the SK009. Anyone know the case diameter?


----------



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice greyish dial..we see that too little in GS


----------



## vintagehartmann (Apr 28, 2013)

Whoa, were you at Baselworld?



Chingoo said:


> Nice greyish dial..we see that too little in GS


----------



## vintagehartmann (Apr 28, 2013)

...


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

That red SBGH269 is nice looking. Basically the H267, but totally different dial. Black date wheel too though, nice.

I'm glad I wouldn't wear that color. Really nice looking though.


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Chingoo said:


> Nice greyish dial..we see that too little in GS


Do you know if this bracelet can fit other watches in Elegance series like SBGK005?


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

bluedialer said:


> That red SBGH269 is nice looking. Basically the H267, but totally different dial. Black date wheel too though, nice.
> 
> I'm glad I wouldn't wear that color. Really nice looking though.


I wish I cared about the color I "wear" vs if it is cool looking, lol.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

bluedialer said:


> That red SBGH269 is nice looking. Basically the H267, but totally different dial. Black date wheel too though, nice.
> 
> I'm glad I wouldn't wear that color. Really nice looking though.


I wish I cared about the color I "wear" vs if it is cool looking, lol.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

DustinS said:


> I wish I cared about the color I "wear" vs if it is cool looking, lol.


Yup red just doesn't go for me personally. Then I'd feel like it stands out too much and it wouldn't get wrist time. Eventually I'm sure I'd get bored with it in a way that I don't usually with blue. No matter how quality and beautiful it looks off the wrist


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

bluedialer said:


> Yup red just doesn't go for me personally. Then I'd feel like it stands out too much and it wouldn't get wrist time. Eventually I'm sure I'd get bored with it in a way that I don't usually with blue. No matter how quality and beautiful it looks off the wrist


As I no longer wear suits to work, there's no real consideration for me about the watch going with what I wear. All watches go with a shirt (rolled up as I never leave home before I roll them up or short sleeved) and pants. Or at least they work well enough. Oh and I don't care in the slightest what people think about how l look...well my clothing. I'd still like to drop 50 pounds.


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

drhr said:


> I did indeed, hoping for it to show up real soon!!!


Drhr, did you get the SBGK005 yet?

I will view it at an AD tomorrow. They just got one in stock!!


----------



## SartoriallyCavalier (Oct 6, 2018)

Would love to see more shots of the 269! Looks lacquered from that angle.


----------



## lpinsk (Oct 17, 2017)

SartoriallyCavalier said:


> Would love to see more shots of the 269! Looks lacquered from that angle.


Agreed - that dial looks like it could be amazing.


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Tried on this one already, a bit underwhelming in the metal compared to the pics.

The dial is darker and not as prominent as pictured, the bezel and lug are all high polished so would be a scratch n fingerprint magnet.

But the watch is quite thin and light and the curved crystal is nice.

Also this comes with deployant and not tang buckle, which is nice.

The winding has nice crispy clicks too.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

xherion said:


> Tried on this one already, a bit underwhelming in the metal compared to the pics.
> 
> The dial is darker and not as prominent as pictured, the bezel and lug are all high polished so would be a scratch n fingerprint magnet.
> 
> ...


Not liking the lugs. Too "simple" for a GS imo. A bit short also and given the size, I don't see why.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

xherion said:


> Tried on this one already, a bit underwhelming in the metal compared to the pics.
> 
> The dial is darker and not as prominent as pictured, the bezel and lug are all high polished so would be a scratch n fingerprint magnet.
> 
> ...


Looks nice anyway, and I'd appreciate a thinner, lighter GS, especially a no-date model like this. Maybe I'll get to see some of these locally.


----------



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)

lpinsk said:


> SartoriallyCavalier said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to see more shots of the 269! Looks lacquered from that angle.
> ...


 there you go..


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Chingoo said:


> there you go..


If I didn't know better, I'd think that the crystal was faceted like the one on my Rado Diastar. That's a fantastic dial. Wonder if they have any other colors planned, too.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

xherion said:


> Drhr, did you get the SBGK005 yet?
> 
> I will view it at an AD tomorrow. They just got one in stock!!


TimeLess tells me it is being shipped out to me today so should have it over the weekend, latest on monday I guess. Saw your comments on it being a bit underwhelming up close vs in pics, hope I'm not disappointed though the manual winding and PR features go a long way with me even if the blue dial is less of a pop. . .


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

Chingoo said:


> Nice greyish dial..we see that too little in GS


That is a gorgeous watch. I would kill for a snowflake dial variation, with no power reserve and sweeping blue seconds hand.

Does anyone have any pictures of the SBGK007 (white dial) before it was taken down? The internet has literally been scoured clean of it.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

xherion said:


> Tried on this one already, a bit underwhelming in the metal compared to the pics.
> 
> The dial is darker and not as prominent as pictured, the bezel and lug are all high polished so would be a scratch n fingerprint magnet.
> 
> ...


Opposite reaction for me. I thought it was ok in pics and when I saw it in the metal, I immediately asked around for quotes and placed my deposit the next day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)

Artking3 said:


> Chingoo said:
> 
> 
> > Nice greyish dial..we see that too little in GS
> ...


 There are still some out there.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Uh why bother removing pics of that watch off the net? I mean, nice watch, sure. But in no way groundbreaking at this point. How is unveiling it later going benefit anything? Starting to give GS the side-eye.


----------



## jagwap (Mar 29, 2011)

bluedialer said:


> Uh why bother removing pics of that watch off the net? I mean, nice watch, sure. But in no way groundbreaking at this point. How is unveiling it later going benefit anything? Starting to give GS the side-eye.


I my experience marketing departments think they do an important job. One even said to me that marketing was the most important department in the company. I named ten other departments easily that were more important and would shut down the company in a week if they stopped. A bit of cover text and a nice picture doesn't get the product out of the goods warehouse.

I love this watch in the photos. I look forward to a release date so I can try it on.


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

drhr said:


> TimeLess tells me it is being shipped out to me today so should have it over the weekend, latest on monday I guess. Saw your comments on it being a bit underwhelming up close vs in pics, hope I'm not disappointed though the manual winding and PR features go a long way with me even if the blue dial is less of a pop. . .





kepa said:


> Opposite reaction for me. I thought it was ok in pics and when I saw it in the metal, I immediately asked around for quotes and placed my deposit the next day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's just my personal bias or preference towards a watch with a bit more heft.

If you prefer light and thin dress watches then I think you definitely will like this one.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Chingoo said:


> there you go..


Wow....... such beauty..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

xherion said:


> I think it's just my personal bias or preference towards a watch with a bit more heft.
> 
> If you prefer light and thin dress watches then I think you definitely will like this one.


Ah, then it should be just fine for me, though I do understand where you're coming from . . .


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

*New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



jagwap said:


> I my experience marketing departments think they do an important job. One even said to me that marketing was the most important department in the company. I named ten other departments easily that were more important and would shut down the company in a week if they stopped. A bit of cover text and a nice picture doesn't get the product out of the goods warehouse.
> 
> I love this watch in the photos. I look forward to a release date so I can try it on.


I'm not in marketing, have an operations background, but they do a very important job. I'm sure many a great product has died because it didn't reach the mass market and that is due to marketing. There is a reason why so many large corporations in all industries spend so much on marketing. No-one is going to buy a product that they don't know much about or if they can't quickly and easily understand why they "need" it.

Apple has a massive fan base but they spend millions on marketing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Chingoo said:


> there you go..


Is that the 267 case? Darn...as I already have that I'm not sure I can double up on the same case. But god that dial is memorizing. Then again if it's 6,300...I'm not so sure I'm all in either. Even with a better discount...I was really hoping for about 4k with a great discount and I doubt that'll be possible.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



kepa said:


> I'm not in marketing, have an operations background, but they do a very important job. I'm sure many a great product has died because it didn't reach the mass market and that is due to marketing. There is a reason why so many large corporations in all industries spend so much on marketing. No-one is going to buy a product that they don't know much about or if they can't quickly and easily understand why they "need" it.
> 
> Apple has a massive fan base but they spend millions on marketing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meanwhile Tesla continues to spend 0 on marketing. Point being a great product will sell itself. Most products aren't great. case and point apple...they make decent stuff, not great stuff. They have to sell it.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



DustinS said:


> Meanwhile Tesla continues to spend 0 on marketing. Point being a great product will sell itself. Most products aren't great. case and point apple...they make decent stuff, not great stuff. They have to sell it.


Rolex makes great stuff. Doesn't stop them from marketing heavily. Apple makes great stuff, not the best, but it is easy for everyone to use. If marketing wasn't important, no company in the world would do it as it costs a lot of money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*

I agree marketing generally is important. Pulling pics of this particular watch off the net is not. It's just being fan unfriendly killjoys.


----------



## jagwap (Mar 29, 2011)

DustinS said:


> Meanwhile Tesla continues to spend 0 on marketing. Point being a great product will sell itself. Most products aren't great. case and point apple...they make decent stuff, not great stuff. They have to sell it.


Sure, sending a Tesla into orbit was free and happed with no thought towards promoting the brand.

"Anyone from Sales or Marketing here..."
Bill Hicks. (Worth a google. NSFW due to language and content.)


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



DustinS said:


> Meanwhile Tesla continues to spend 0 on marketing. Point being a great product will sell itself. Most products aren't great. case and point apple...they make decent stuff, not great stuff. They have to sell it.


Um...I work pretty closely with companies that work with and repair Tesla's. They aren't great products yet, in fact, not even close. Electric cars are the future yes, but not there yet. The Porsche mission E might be the first legit nice one from what I have read and seen.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



Tomatoes11 said:


> Um...I work pretty closely with companies that work with and repair Tesla's. They aren't great products yet, in fact, not even close. Electric cars are the future yes, but not there yet. The Porsche mission E might be the first legit nice one from what I have read and seen.


The telsa isn't a great car yet. It's outstanding technology. It really goes back to why you're buying it but you make a good point.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

jagwap said:


> Sure, sending a Tesla into orbit was free and happed with no thought towards promoting the brand.
> 
> "Anyone from Sales or Marketing here..."
> Bill Hicks. (Worth a google. NSFW due to language and content.)


I'm not so sure that was done to sell tesla's...and I'm not sure I really even saw stories about it outside my seeking out tesla news. Could be wrong with it getting more play though. But yeah I saw that more as a Space X thing.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



kepa said:


> Rolex makes great stuff. Doesn't stop them from marketing heavily. Apple makes great stuff, not the best, but it is easy for everyone to use. If marketing wasn't important, no company in the world would do it as it costs a lot of money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always wonder about this apple is easy to use. Every product of theirs i've tried was confusing and obtuse. nothing intuitive, nothing easy to figure out. I'm not saying any tech is easy but apple certainly has never been that for me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



DustinS said:


> I always wonder about this apple is easy to use. Every product of theirs i've tried was confusing and obtuse. nothing intuitive, nothing easy to figure out. I'm not saying any tech is easy but apple certainly has never been that for me.


Here on my dining room table, I've got a relatively new, work-issued Win10 laptop to my left and my almost-seven-year-old, macOS Mojave-running MB Pro to my right. The Win10 laptop does things that just don't make any sense to me -- some more important, and some micro-annoyances that just bug me all day long. I don't have near the same frustration with my MB Pro.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



Tomatoes11 said:


> Um...I work pretty closely with companies that work with and repair Tesla's. They aren't great products yet, in fact, not even close. Electric cars are the future yes, but not there yet. The Porsche mission E might be the first legit nice one from what I have read and seen.


I'd get a Porsche EV before a Tesla if possible. I'd feel more assured that it had been more thoroughly tested.

What's the scoop on Teslas that you've learned? On the software side, I recall a Twitter thread a few months ago from a former Tesla engineer who laid out why the systems in the car were barely hanging together.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



DustinS said:


> I always wonder about this apple is easy to use. Every product of theirs i've tried was confusing and obtuse. nothing intuitive, nothing easy to figure out. I'm not saying any tech is easy but apple certainly has never been that for me.


Part of the smooth Apple experience is the synergy between hardware and software. One never has to worry about driver incompatibilities and tweaking the operating system to get things to work.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



mleok said:


> Part of the smooth Apple experience is the synergy between hardware and software. One never has to worry about driver incompatibilities and tweaking the operating system to get things to work.


And, lately, cross-device password management built into the OS. I don't even know half the passwords I use on various websites, but they're all ready to auto-fill whether I'm on my laptop or on my phone. I wouldn't trust any third-party password manager because I don't know if it's going to "phone home" without my knowledge. If there's a native equivalent in Win10, I don't know about it (but it also might not be installed by my organization anyway).


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



BarracksSi said:


> And, lately, cross-device password management built into the OS. I don't even know half the passwords I use on various websites, but they're all ready to auto-fill whether I'm on my laptop or on my phone. I wouldn't trust any third-party password manager because I don't know if it's going to "phone home" without my knowledge. If there's a native equivalent in Win10, I don't know about it (but it also might not be installed by my organization anyway).


That is definitely a nice feature, and I like that one authenticates access to the password manager with biometrics.


----------



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)

Why GS did not present this entire new line at once is a mystery for me..


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



mleok said:


> Part of the smooth Apple experience is the synergy between hardware and software. One never has to worry about driver incompatibilities and tweaking the operating system to get things to work.


I can see that, but then it also means I have less control over how and what something does. That's a huge drawback.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



BarracksSi said:


> Here on my dining room table, I've got a relatively new, work-issued Win10 laptop to my left and my almost-seven-year-old, macOS Mojave-running MB Pro to my right. The Win10 laptop does things that just don't make any sense to me -- some more important, and some micro-annoyances that just bug me all day long. I don't have near the same frustration with my MB Pro.


I mean anything you use for 7 years is going to be more intuitive than something new. It's a LOT easier to use old software that isn't GUI driven if you've used it long enough, but dear god the learning curve up front sucks.

I only about 3 years ago got my first smart phone. The apple ones were confusing as could be. The LG I ended up getting was just confusing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



DustinS said:


> I mean anything you use for 7 years is going to be more intuitive than something new. It's a LOT easier to use old software that isn't GUI driven if you've used it long enough, but dear god the learning curve up front sucks.
> 
> I only about 3 years ago got my first smart phone. The apple ones were confusing as could be. The LG I ended up getting was just confusing.


I've had to use both Windows and Apple in one form or another for far longer than that. The Mac is just easier more often. A big part of it is that there's only one vendor involved with Apple -- they don't hand off a problem and say, "Oh, that's a video card issue, you have to go to the video card manufacturer." It's not like my work laptop where there are, for example, Windows trackpad preferences _and_ a Dell trackpad control panel.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



BarracksSi said:


> I've had to use both Windows and Apple in one form or another for far longer than that. The Mac is just easier more often. A big part of it is that there's only one vendor involved with Apple -- they don't hand off a problem and say, "Oh, that's a video card issue, you have to go to the video card manufacturer." It's not like my work laptop where there are, for example, Windows trackpad preferences _and_ a Dell trackpad control panel.


I like having both 

Though I can't say I've ever really messed with any trackpad setting. Other than a few times I just disabled it all together with some work ones as I had no need for it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



DustinS said:


> I like having both
> 
> Though I can't say I've ever really messed with any trackpad setting. Other than a few times I just disabled it all together with some work ones as I had no need for it.


Yeah, the trackpad isn't something that needs to be messed with daily (although it baffles me how the OS refuses to respect the "hide cursor while typing" checkbox). But it reflects my point -- that there are too many hands in the pot, making it harder to get repairs or support.

And there's just not going to be a way around it, either. It's how the Microsoft license-the-OS-to-third-parties model works. Microsoft _can't_ take responsibility for hardware vendors' component choices because Microsoft isn't the hardware manufacturer.

I've also got a development laptop on which I'm trying yet another flavor of Linux (first Ubuntu, then elementary.io, and now CentOS). That's really interesting. All the UNIX-y power from underneath macOS but with scattershot third-and-fourth-and-fifth-party support.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, the trackpad isn't something that needs to be messed with daily (although it baffles me how the OS refuses to respect the "hide cursor while typing" checkbox). But it reflects my point -- that there are too many hands in the pot, making it harder to get repairs or support.
> 
> And there's just not going to be a way around it, either. It's how the Microsoft license-the-OS-to-third-parties model works. Microsoft _can't_ take responsibility for hardware vendors' component choices because Microsoft isn't the hardware manufacturer.
> 
> I've also got a development laptop on which I'm trying yet another flavor of Linux (first Ubuntu, then elementary.io, and now CentOS). That's really interesting. All the UNIX-y power from underneath macOS but with scattershot third-and-fourth-and-fifth-party support.


That said sometimes those extra parts come with good software that gives you great extras. My dad goes out of his way to get video cards specialized for his needs. I'd hope apple has it but sometimes the software for say a gaming mouse has a lot of nice extras.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

That 269 is a real stunner. Going to hold off adding another GS until some of these newer models come out officially in the flesh. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



DustinS said:


> That said sometimes those extra parts come with good software that gives you great extras. My dad goes out of his way to get video cards specialized for his needs. I'd hope apple has it but sometimes the software for say a gaming mouse has a lot of nice extras.


Haven't looked for gaming add-ons in years, but I assume they're still out there.

I'm not even talking about extras, though. This is just the trackpad installed in the laptop. Or my dev laptop has a hardware switch for Airplane Mode -- but the OS doesn't even know that the switch exists, so none of the error messages I was getting during installation gave any hints (yeah, it was on me to check the switch, but it was an example of the OS not being fully tied into the hardware).


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: New "unannounced" Baselworld GSes*



BarracksSi said:


> Haven't looked for gaming add-ons in years, but I assume they're still out there.
> 
> I'm not even talking about extras, though. This is just the trackpad installed in the laptop. Or my dev laptop has a hardware switch for Airplane Mode -- but the OS doesn't even know that the switch exists, so none of the error messages I was getting during installation gave any hints (yeah, it was on me to check the switch, but it was an example of the OS not being fully tied into the hardware).


I guess I haven't had that issue or experience.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Back on topic, no other scoops?


----------



## jagwap (Mar 29, 2011)

They are released:

https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/collections/sbgk009g


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Wow that bracelet and it's satin/polish chequering is one step short of putting diamonds all over it. It gives me a sense of 1920's and 60's extravaganza but has enough restraint to suit anyone confident enough to wear one daily. I love it and am glad it's a regular model as I'll probably get it at some point down the track if my automotive passions don't continue to dominate my time.


----------



## jagwap (Mar 29, 2011)

zuiko said:


> Wow that bracelet and it's satin/polish chequering is one step short of putting diamonds all over it. It gives me a sense of 1920's and 60's extravaganza but has enough restraint to suit anyone confident enough to wear one daily. I love it and am glad it's a regular model as I'll probably get it at some point down the track if my automotive passions don't continue to dominate my time.










I think you're right. It reminds me of the DeVille bracelet, but more timeless. I hope it looks this good in the metal. Grand Seiko's near perfection is often let down by a lesser bracelet.


----------



## jagwap (Mar 29, 2011)

I found some more:


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jagwap said:


> I found some more:
> View attachment 14548891
> 
> View attachment 14548895
> ...


Nice  pics of the clasp ?


----------



## jagwap (Mar 29, 2011)

I saw this yesterday in Harbour City, Hong Kong. NO time to try it on, but most striking.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I wanted to like the SBGK009 and the others in that collection that look like the SBGK009 but i am not a fan of the power meter on any of the GS and the small seconds dial looks odd. I think the only watch company that could pull off the seconds at 9 were the long defunct Illinois watch company.

My local GS AD has them but he said they don't really get any interest from folks that have been in looking at GS models. I guess I am not alone in not liking the looks.


----------



## gychang03 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm interested to see how the bracelet wears as well as the clasp design.


----------



## DCWatchCollector (Aug 26, 2018)

Thinking about picking up the SBGK009 as a daily wearer. Wish there was a GS AD in the DC area so I could try it on first.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

DCWatchCollector said:


> Thinking about picking up the SBGK009 as a daily wearer. Wish there was a GS AD in the DC area so I could try it on first.


If you've got a car, go out to Little Treasury Jewelers out in Gambrills, MD. They got AD status a year or so ago.


----------

